# Toronto: Traynor YBA-1 50th Anniversary Tribute - $500



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

There were only a limited quantity made and someone will likely be interested.





__





Facebook







www.facebook.com


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome amp. That is a good deal for $500.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Chito said:


> Awesome amp. That is a good deal for $500.


I have the MOD1 which is very similar. I love it! I had a '74 YBA1 before, and never compared the two "head to head" (see what I did there?), but I don't regret the move to the MOD1.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Damn. That is sweet.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

isoneedacoffee said:


> I have the MOD1 which is very similar. I love it! I had a '74 YBA1 before, and never compared the two "head to head" (see what I did there?), but I don't regret the move to the MOD1.


I have one of these actually.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Just sent a message. I recently sold my YBA-1 Mod1 and kind of regret it. Hopefully it's still available.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I've been looking for one of those.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Update: I was too slow. Sale is currently pending.


----------



## Patrice Brousseau (Aug 12, 2020)

It was a really good price. And this one don’t need a cap job


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

It's still posted...


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Chito said:


> It's still posted...


The seller let me know this morning that it sold last night.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

MetalTele79 said:


> The seller let me know this morning that it sold last night.


That's too bad.


----------

